# First Trip



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Well the Outback is loaded and hitched to the Suburban. We are leaving at 4 AM for our first true camping trip...First stop will be in SC and then on to FL.

I will post some photos after the first of April and to all the Mid Atlantic Outbackers': we are going to try and make it to the Rally on Friday or Saturday.









Again thanks to everybody that has answered my questions and helped us to get ready for this trip.









Talk to you all soon.
Gary


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Gary,

Good luck on the trip. Hope it's a lot of fun. Let us all know how it turns out when you get back.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Happy trippin'!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Well we made it to NC on Sat nite and had to pack up in a driving rain storm. We had water to the bottom of the rims on the Suburban. About 30 miles down the road I remembered the lock and chock that I had used on the Outback....they work great...but in the rain I had forgetten to remove it...If any one sees it let me know!!!! Had one close call in the rain, ran into about 18" of standing water on I95 at about 45 mph...though I was going to have to stop for a change of pants.

FL has been great, spent 3 day in Universal Studios and had to leave when the lines got over the 100 minute mark. Moved on to New Smyrna Beach and when to the Cape Space Center today. Found a park that has free wireless internet and just had to post a update. Should be moving north in the morning...Daytona Beach for the day (they let you take campers on the beach, showers before we leave and steak sandwichs for lunch.

We are planning at stop at Bethpage on Fri or Sat nite if all goes well.

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Gary,

I sure wish I was with y'all on that trip. Have a great time.









Keep us posted on your fun.

Mark


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Gary,

Sounds like things are going great. I am glad you have not had to call - becasue that would mean something went wrong.







. Enjoy the beach an the drive north. action

Jared


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Gary

It sound like the rain hasn't stopped your fun sunny

At least you do not see any white stuff. Just looking out my window and it is white stuff is falling...well at lest i is not staying on the ground yet.

Enjoy the rest of your trip









Thor


----------

